# Muslim Horse Riders



## Lockwood

Hi, :wave:
Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## karliejaye

Welcome to the Forum! I am not Muslim myself but have a few Muslim friends. 
Do you find any unique situations that come up in your involvement with horses due to religion?


----------



## Golden Horse

Hi there, another non Muslim here saying welcome


----------



## Allison Finch

WELCOME!!!

While I am not Muslim, I spend lots of my travel in Muslim countries and have many friends who are practitioners of this faith.

You DO know that we would love to see horse photos from your part of the world!!


----------



## Zexious

I'm not Muslim, but welcome!


----------



## jaydee

Welcome to the forum - another non -Muslim but its always interesting to hear about horses and riding in other parts of the world


----------



## tinyliny

yes, I am very curious as to what sort of facility, and horses, and all that you have in Quatar, and your own riding horse/stable. 

Welcome. there are other Muslim members. give it some time and they'll find you.


----------



## DingDong

Salam Alaykom! I am Muslim. I also barely know any Muslim riders. I wonder where they are hiding. I am always trying to encourage my friends to take up riding but they haven't caught the disease! 
I started riding three years ago. I read the Black Stallion as a kid and waited patiently for many years until I was working and supporting myself . I am the first in my family, both sides, to ever take up riding. 
I ride three days a week now English and looooove it!
How about you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

Hello! Another non-Muslim saying welcome! I was just listening to a really cool podcast by the Imam Jamal Rahman of the Interfaith Amigos! Home What a nice man!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

:wave: hello and welcome to HF. I third the request for photos please!

I'm in Alberta, Canada with two Canadian horses to keep me busy.


----------



## ThisIsMeH

I seriously did not expect such a huge response to this thread ^_^ Thank you all 

I will try and get some pictures up soon. 

The people here are really quite horsey people and Qatar actually have a large stud which breed quite a few top arabians. They have 5* facilities and they have quite a lot of small farms as well so there's a nice mix. 

@DingDong: Wasalaam. That is really cool mashallah  

I've always loved horses but living in London I couldn't ride pretty much at all. Then about 6 years ago we moved to Qatar and here they have quite a large community of horse riders so I started out with a few lessons a month as my family weren't very horsey people and we were all beginners to horses. But for the past couple of years i've been having around 3 lessons a week and hoping to buy a horse eventually inshallah.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

guess i can resurrect this thread. I am a muslim. dingdong I ride and you know that! How did I get into horses? I loved horses as a kid and then when I turned 12 we moved to our current home where my neighbor had horses! Dream come true!

Now I have a horse I take care of in my own backyard and am my trainers little shadow trying to cram everything and anything about horses into my already smushed 17 year old brain.


----------



## Saddlebag

Muslims were riding hundreds of years before Columbus made the trip.


----------



## Cherie

Welcome to the Horse Forum.

I, too, am not Muslim, but we have a guided trail riding business in Southern Oklahoma. We get quite a few Muslim riders from the Dallas area, mostly University students. Some are avid riders and come up often. But when I question them, they do not know any Muslim horse owners in the Dallas area. I think some of these students are from Qatar. They are all very well spoken and speak impeccable English. I have been very impressed by their politeness and manners.


----------

